# low carb online shop



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

im thinking of trying a low carb diet and came across this site, some of the stuff they have on there looks pretty good and i think will help me stay on track.

http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use them all the time whilst dieting very good shop with good customer service


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

have you tried any of the zero carb sweets? it doesnt say whats in them on the website just says no carb but they could curb my sweet tooth i think! i might place an order on there this week


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

zero carb sweets are full of polyols so still lie 78g of carbs per 100g but non impact


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> zero carb sweets are full of polyols so still lie 78g of carbs per 100g but non impact


What is that in English? :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

yea what is non impact carbs? and should they be counted on a low carb diet... im new too all this stuff! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

non impact carbs have no effect on blood sugar so more for diabetics but the calories still count so still should be counted.....

at the Lowcarbmegastore they have a bread called lavish bread it is a large rectangle tortilla type bread each serving(half a rectangle) has 7g of carbs(only count 4g as their is 3g of dietary fibre this has no effect on the body at all so can be left out of carb total) and 5g of protein it is excellent for making chicken/tuna rolls....


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

in english? i think airmaxshop.net is a link to a snidey nike shoe shop...


----------

